# Using cans as a kind of smoke box?



## magnoliasouth (Mar 27, 2013)

I saw this video (can't find the URL at this moment), where he had regular canned food cans and filled them with chips and used them as smoke boxes. He has an electric smoker and the cans were a nice fit. I'd love to try it, but I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is a health risk. I cannot find any information about it.

Oh and I'm obviously asking about those cans that don't have an inner coating like some of them have now.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 27, 2013)

Standard non-lined cans should be fine, look at this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101226/soldering-iron-and-cold-smoking

if you can afford it these smoke generators are the ticket:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

I own the 12" and 18" tubes and they work flawlessly in my smokers.  I spent many years messing around with cans and other methods.


----------



## magnoliasouth (Mar 27, 2013)

I wonder how wide are those tubes are? I have a cast-iron box, that I love, but it won't fit in my electric smoker (a Brinkmann 810-7080-6). There really isn't a lot of space in there and I thought the cans were a nice idea because they fit pretty well between the burners. I'd love to try the tube though if it would fit.

Many thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 27, 2013)

The tubes can't be more than 1 1/2" in diameter.  PM Todd (owner of Amazen) or send him an email. He's a member here.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 27, 2013)

Diameter 2"

Length 12" or 18"
 

TJ


----------

